Ask HN: How do you deal with burnout? - gmemstr
======
zapperdapper
This has been dealt with quite a few times here (search burnout) and recently
too:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14320392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14320392)

Check the comments.

------
matchmike1313
Do you take time to rest every so often? I used to work 7 days a week on my
SaaS but now I make sure to take some time once a week to have a day off, to
relax, to mediate, have drinks, see friends, etc. No code for a whole day.

------
tboyd47
What is the cause of the burnout? What exactly are you struggling with?

~~~
gmemstr
I just spent the last couple of days working extremely hard on getting a major
version of my project released and now I don't really feel motivated to work
on code. It happens every so often.

~~~
tboyd47
It just sounds like you're tired. You're human, not a machine. Give yourself a
well-deserved brain break.

